# لم تشك يووما في ذلك ؟



## Senamor (12 أغسطس 2011)

*لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن  الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟*


*اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء*


----------



## holiness (12 أغسطس 2011)

لا لم اشك يوما بأن الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح 

ولكن كنت افكر كيف المسلم مؤمن بنبؤة محمد ولا يوجد اي اثبات يثبت بانه نبي 

كيف المسلم مؤمن بالروايات و الاحاديث المليئة بالخرافات ونحن في القرن الـ 21 

ولكني توصلت الى نتيجة ممكن بعدين انت تكتشفها بنفسك


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لم تشك او تشعر يوما .... *


 

*حد يشك في محبة أبوه وهو في حضنه ... وإختبر أمانته *

*المسيح عنده غفران ... نعم *
*المسيح عنده تبرير ........ نعم *
*المسيح عنده ُنصرة لأجلي ... نعم *
*المسيح عنده سلام وحفظ إلهي ... نعم *
*المسيح عنده حب متجدد لا يزول ...... نعم *
*المسيح عنده اليقين وهو صادق إختبرته ... نعم *
*المسيح ضمن مكاني في بيت الآب السماوي ... نعم *


*في المسيح ألله أبويا *
*في المسيح أنا إبـن لله *
*في المسيح أنا وارث لله *
*أنا أحمل رسالة حب المسيح للناس *
*أنا أحمل دعوة مجانية للتصـالـح مع الله *
*أنا أحمل عرض دن ُمقابل للتحرير من الخطية *
*أنا في المسيح موضوع وحديث وإهتمام الله في سماه *

* أمام الشك ... كل الأبواب  ُمغلقة ... كل المحاولات فاشة *

*البيت المبني على الصخر ... لا  ُتأثر فيه عصا الشك *



.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*


Senamor قال:



لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن  الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟


اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

بصراحة ابدا ابدا ابدا
لأن الشعور من ناحية الإسلام هو شعور بالإشمئزاز من تعاليمه الغريبه عن الله الذى نعرفه ونعبده. 
*


----------



## اليعازر (12 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن  الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء*



*باختصار شديد ..ومن تجربة شخصية:

عندما يولد الانسان في عائلة مسلمة يتشرب تعاليم الاسلام وبانه الدين الصحيح الأوحد.

في اللحظة التي يحرر نفسه من قيود الفكر الاسلامي ويطلب التعرف الى الرب الحقيقي يسوع المسيح ويلقاه ويتعامل معه ...بعدها لا يشك ولا يشعر.. ولا للحظة واحدة بانه يمكن ان يكون الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح.*

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن  الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء*



بكل صراحة ، أنا تربيت فى بيئة متدينة جداً ، متمسكة بربنا يسوع وقديسيه بطريقة عجيبة سهلة ممتنعة 

وفى نفس الوقت تتعامل بكل المحبة مع الآخرين ، وتحترم مشاعرهم وعقائدهم لأبعد الحدود

ولكنى فى فترة الشباب مررت بأفكار جعلتنى أشك فى كل شيئ ، حتى فى المعجزات التى شاهدتها بعينىَّ

وإعتبرت الأديان من صنع البشر ، وكلها سيان

فأعطانى أصدقائى المسلمين كتباً من أمهات الكتب الإسلامية 

فقرأتها بنفس الإهتمام الذى كنت أقرأ به كل ما تمتد إليه يدى

ولكننى فوجئت بأمور صعبة جداً جداً فيها ، وتناقضات فاضحة ، حتى أنك تجد المرجع الضخم ، يورد صفحتين ثلاثة فى تقديم الفكرة ، ثم صفحتين ثلاثة فى تقديم عكسها تماماً ، ويكتفى فى النهاية بالقول : والله أعلم !!!
ولكننى كنت أحرج من أن أسألهم عن مثل هذه الأمور

إلى أن قرأت قصة ماحدث منه مع الطفلة ذات الستة إلى ثمانية أعوام 

فلم أتمالك نفسى وسألت صاحب الكتاب ، فإذا به ينصعق ، فقد كان مالكاً وليس قارئاً للكتاب ، وقد أصيب بدهشة وألم ، مما آلمنى أنا شخصياً لأننى تسببت فى ألمه

وقد توسعت بعد ذلك فى دراسة هذه النقطة ، فوجدت نفسى داخل أسوأ مستنقعات الصرف الصحى

وبذلك إنتهت علاقتى مع هذا المستنقع


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2011)

> بصراحة ابدا ابدا ابدا
> لأن الشعور من ناحية الإسلام هو شعور ب*الإشمئزاز* من تعاليمه الغريبه عن الله الذى نعرفه ونعبده.



هيا دى الكلمة المضبووطة اشمئزاااااااااز من الاسلام


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مين المجنون إللي رح يفكر إنه الإسلام هو الدين الصحيح !!!
صدقني لو راودتني الشكوك يوما ما في الله أو فكرة الأديان فوقتها الإلحاد أهون علي من أن أفكر في الإسلام مجرد تفكير بأن يكون هو الدين الصحيح فالإسلام ما هو إلا دين أرضي مثير للإشمئزاز 
ولهذا شكراااااا للرب مليوووووون مرة على نعمة المسيحية
ويكفيني أن المسيحية تسمو بالإنسان لتعلي شأنه 
ففيها يدرك أنه عمل يدي القدير وكل ما فيه خلق ليمجد الرب القدوس​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

مفيش انسان عاقل علي وجه الارض يفكر لحظه في الاسلام دين صحيح 
ولو يوم شكيت لحظه بان الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح بعد كل اللي بنشوفه وبنسمعه
يبقي الموت اهون عليا واموت كافره ولا اني ادخل الاسلام


----------



## Basilius (12 أغسطس 2011)

*وبعدين ؟*


----------



## sarkoo (12 أغسطس 2011)

الجاهل يشك .... وأنا في مرحلة من حياتي وتحديدا قبل 10 سنوات كنت جاهلا وشككت ولا أجد حرجا بقول ذلك 
لكن أمورا أبسط مما قد يخطر على بالك جعلتني أتراجع عندما تعمقت قراءتي واهتماماتي بفلسفة الأديان بشكل عام  والإسلام بشكل خاص ..... فأنا اليوم أحب المسيحية بطريقة مختلفة عن كوني ولدت فوجدت نفسي معتنقها بالوراثة .... أحبها بطريقة تختلف عن كونها دين يصلني بالله ..... أحبها بطريقتي أنا .... 
أنا أعشق في المسيحية فكرتها الفائقة السمو بغض النظر إن كنت مؤمنا بها أم لا .... 
يعجبني في المسيحية أن الله لم يبقى قابعا في قصره الخفي يصدر الأوامر وينتظر تنفيذها ويتفنن بعقوبة من لا ينفذها ... الله في المسيحية نزل بين الناس وجرب على نفسه أولا كلما طلب تنفيذه من الناس وهذا ما جعلني أحترم مفهوم الله في المسيحية أكثر من أي دين آخر ..... لأن الله في المسيحية إحترم إنسانيتي .....


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2011)

*أسألنى لماذا انا متاكد _بدون ذرة شك_ انه من اشر ابداعات الشيطان !*


----------



## The light of JC (13 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ رشيد و الاخ وحيد يجيبونك


----------



## amalon (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة لي سيكون السؤال - ألم أشك يوما في أن أعود للاسلام. و هنا أعلنها بأعلى صوت *لا*
لأنه من المستيحلات لأي شخص عرف المسيح و أحس فيه يعيش بداخله أن يفكر و لو للحظة أن يعود لدين الترهيب و التعذيب. لأن من يذوق طعم محبة يسوع لنا, من يتعرف على كل ما فعله من أجلنا مستحيل له أن ينكر بعد كل هذا حقيقة الحياة المسيحية الساطعة و الدافئة كالشمس.


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ببساطة كدة لانة دين ضد المنطق والعقل تماما
دين قائم على مهاجمة وتحريف ماقبلة
جاء بفكرة غريبة جدا
ان الاديان السابقة محرفة فجاء الاسلام  لذلك السبب
المسيحية جائت بعد اليهودية لم تهاجمها بل امنت بها واعتبرتها جزء اساسى من ايمانها على الرغم من معادة اليهود للمسييح


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

في أحدى خطب الجمعة التي كنت أستمع اليها عبر مكبرات الصوت بالقرب من منزلي الذي كنت أقطنه - سمعت الإمام يتحدث عن عظمة الاسلام - وان المسلمون كمسلمون لا يعرفون عظمته بل قال بالحرف الواحد (أسالوا الاخرين، أسالوا النصارى فهم يعرفون الاسلام أفضل منكم) وهو بذلك يشير الى العظمة التي بحسب قوله يجب أن نعرفها!

أكتشفت بذلك بأننا واثقون بأنه ليس الدين الصحيح - وبحسب خبرات ابائنا وأجدادنا إستقينا منهم هذا المثل الذي يقول: (إذا كان المسلم قطعة من ذهب ووضعتها في جيبك، لخرقها وأنسل الى الجهة الاخرى)!

فهل هناك مجال للشك بأنه الدين الصحيح - الجواب بضخامة مكبرات صوت الجوامع *"لا"*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*من لمس المسيح وذاقه لا يمكن أبداً إن حامت الشكوك إلا أن يذكر ما لمسه وذاقه فعلاً .*

*اسمح لي ألا أجيبك ، بل أن أطلب منك أو حتى من أعظم شيخ مسلم الإجابة على مواضيعي المتواضعة فقط لا على مواضيع أخوتي كبار المحاورين ، حتى أستطيع أن أشك على الأقل .*


----------



## antonius (25 سبتمبر 2011)

هل شككت انه الدين الصحيح؟ نعم..عندما لم اكن افهم شيء عنه او عن المسيحيّة! و هذا انتفى منذ فترة
هل شعرت انه صحيح؟ لا ابداً, بل العكس! كلما عرفته اكثر كلما ابتعدت عنه اكثر!


----------



## Critic (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخت وردة الرمال
من السطحية جعل مدى الصعوبة او السهولة مقياس لاثبات صحة المعتقد


----------



## Desperado_3d (25 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
أنا لم أمر بفترة الإلحاد, لكن جاء وقت تسائلت فيه عن الله و أقانيمه و هل المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد حقاً؟ .. شعور رهيب صراحةً. لكني أعرف أن الشيطان يحب استغلال مثل هذه الأوقات, لذلك طلبت من الله بحرارة أن يثبتّني على طريقه حتى لا أتزعزع. ولم يستغرق الوقت إلا يوم او يومين (لا أذكر بالتحديد)  مع القراءة و البحث حتى رجعت على ثباتي بنعمة المسيح و بإرشاد الروح القدس لي.

أما بخصوص أن ألتجيء إلى الإسلام, فهذا لم و لن أفكّر فيه أبداً. لقد رأيت (شخصياً) و قرأت ما يكفي عن الإسلام حتى أعرف أنه ليس من الله إطلاقاً.
شكراً على الموضوع.
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون معكم دائماً, آمين


----------



## وردة الرمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بكل بساطة تحذف مشاركاتي، ألا يحق لمسلم أن يبدي رأيه مع أنه لم يتطرق لإهانة الدين المسيحي بل تكلم فقط عن الإسلام؟


----------



## Desperado_3d (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أخت وردة الرمال
أعتقد أن مشاركاتك لم تحذف ولكنها نُقلت إلى منتدى الحوار الإسلامي.
سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم نقل المشاركات الخاصة بالأخت ورده *

*والردود عليه إلى الرابط التالي *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191286


----------



## Desperado_3d (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا آسف أخي العزيز fredyyy يبدوا أن مشاركتنا كانت في وقت واحد.
أرجو حذف آخر مشاركتين لي في الموضوع.
سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> بكل بساطة تحذف مشاركاتي، ألا يحق لمسلم أن يبدي رأيه مع أنه لم يتطرق لإهانة الدين المسيحي بل تكلم فقط عن الإسلام؟


 
*لكل موضوع مكانه الخاص به *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191286


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Desperado_3d قال:


> أنا آسف أخي العزيز fredyyy يبدوا أن مشاركتنا كانت في وقت واحد.
> أرجو حذف آخر مشاركتين لي في الموضوع.
> سلام المسيح


 
*لا لا بالعكس مشاركتك في مكانها *

*لقد عبَّرت عن حالتك بصراحة *

*ونحن نحترم ذلك *

.


----------



## وردة الرمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا فريدي وdesperqdo للتنبيه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بالعودة للموضوع الاصلي! هل لازال السائل يضن بأن هنالك شك؟؟ والاجابات صريحة وبدون أي لف ودوران!


----------



## MAJI (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء*


اما انا فصراحتي مختلفة 
انا ولدت في اسرة مسيحية غير ملتزمة دينيا وكل الذي تعلمته عن المسيحية شهر واحد (التعليم المسيحي للتهيئة للتناول الاول انت لاتفهم هذا ,المسيحيين يفهمونه)المهم شهر واحد فقط وفي سن التاسعة من عمري. وكل ما فهمت منه ان المسيحية هي السلوك بمحبة .
لكن اتعرف ياسينامور من الذي ركز في عقلي بطلان الاسلام؟ 
المسلمين انفسهم .
كل من حولي من المسلمين كانوا يقولون لي هنيئا لك المسيحية ونتمنى لو كنا مسيحيين.
وكنت اتعجب لماذا يهنوني على مسيحيتي ويتمنون لو انهم مسيحيون . 
ولم اعرف إلا عندما كبرت وعرفت مافي الاسلام من امور غريبة!!!!
اجتماعيا :المسلم هو السيد والمسلمة يجب ان تعبده وهي محتقرة.الرجل بكلمة واحدة يخرب بنيان عائلة ويطرد زوجته ويشرد اطفاله نزولا لنزواته وسفاهته فقط  
دينيا : رافقت مسلمين كانوا محبين وعندما تعمقوا في الاسلام تغيروا واصبحوا يكرهونني للاشئ.
عدا الخرافات والتفاصيل الاسلامية الغير مقبولة.
وساقول لك بصراحة اكثر الاسلام دين مزعج 
في صلاته وصومه وحجه وشريعته المتعبة .
اما سياسيا فتأكدت الرؤيا بان الاسلام باطل بعد ان تبنى الجهاديون نصوص القران لتحليل قتلهم وتفجيرهم للابرياء .
نصلي ان الرب ينبهكم عليه قبل فوات العمر 
لتخلصوا بالمخلص يسوع المسيح
شكرا لسؤالك الجميل


----------



## kivan (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لم تشك او تشعر يوما بأن  الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *اريد الأجوبة بصراحه رجاء*




فرق كبير بين الشك و الشعور 

فى الماضى و انا طفل فى مصر شككت فى صحة الاسلام نتيجة 
الصداقات مع الجيران و الزملاء فى المدرسة 
و لكن كان دائما شعورى مع المسيحية و المسيح و فى الطفولة تكون المقارنة بين افعال المسلمين و افعال المسيحيين لان الطفل يميز الفعل و لذالك كان الشك فى صحة الاسلام امر وارد لاى طفل فى مجتمع اسلامى و لكن بسبب هذا الشك بدات فى دراسة الاسلام و الكتب الاسلامية بشغف و كان شعورى الدائم وانا اقراء القران ان القران كتاب شيطانى لضلال الامم كما قال المسيح 
الانبياء الكذبة و الشيطان يضل حتى المختارين 
اكتشفت فى القران و السنة و الكتب الاسلامية مدى الشهوة الجنسية و التشجيع على الرزيلة فى الاسلام و توافق فكر القران مع الفكر الشهوانى لرسول الاسلام و عاقبت نفسى كثيرا على شكى فى ان يكون الاسلام صحيحا و ندمت اشد الندم على هذا الشك و لكن اشكر المسيح على الشعور الدائم بان الله معى فى كل حين يقوينى و يرشدنى دائما للحق 
فدائما كنت الجاء الى الصلاة الى الله لكى يكشف لى الحقيقة 
للاسف الاسلام اسوء عقيدة عرفها البشر على مر التاريخ و فى اعتقادى ان الاسلام اسواء من عبادة الاصنام 
و كما قال احد الاشخاص المتنصرين 
الاسلام  هو حياة الرزيلة و المسيحية حياة النعمة و المحبة


----------

